# Birthday DRO's



## speedyb (Jul 4, 2012)

;D ;D
My birthday present to myself..!
DRO's for the lathe and mill. yeehaw.

Sino's via the ebay.

wish I had the proper taps to get started today though!! ( plug + bottom tap). I thinking of using 12-24 rather than the 5mm bolts. funny how I just spent some $80 on taps and dies..and yea, dont have what I need.....lol just #12 and 5mm taper taps. useless for short holes.

Have decide to mount the mill's x axis scale, on the back of the table. I dont want to give up being able to use the table stops in the front.
I can also use the "shroud" mouting holes to mount the reader head's mounting plate, and may be able to mod the shroud and still use it.

will make some drill/tap guide blocks today. nice to have those.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 4, 2012)

speedyb  said:
			
		

> ;D ;D
> Have decide to mount the mill's x axis scale, on the back of the table. I dont want to give up being able to use the table stops in the front.
> I can also use the "shroud" mouting holes to mount the reader head's mounting plate, and may be able to mod the shroud and still use it.



You are going to love it!

I mounted my scale on the back side of the table also. I then put a piece of aluminum angle iron over the top for a guard. Came in handy a few times already and keeps the chips off also.


----------



## vcutajar (Jul 4, 2012)

As Steve said you are going to love it. It makes life less .............complicated. And once you get used to the DRO you will never stay without one. Enjoy.

Vince


----------



## speedyb (Jul 4, 2012)

will make much more accurate and precise..... mistakes


----------

